# New Toys



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

Bump


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

3D Electric said:


> Does anyone have any new toys that make everything easier? I'm always on the look out for something that will save time. Even if it costs a grand and saves 10 min every time, it will eventually pay for itself! :thumbsup:


A faster helper will do it....


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Biggest thing to remember is don't forget to change the setting from "bulldozer" to "eyeball".


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

I made an all terrain cart with wire spools on it that lubricates the wire as you pull it, room for tool boxes on the bottom of it. Right now It holds up to 6 gauge wire.

I like it.


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

I have this set of Wiha _insulated_ precision screwdrivers headed my way. I need a good set of precision drivers but I had never seen insulated models before. I really like the Wera Kraftorm Micro line but these look so cool I had to pop for them.


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

Satch said:


> I have this set of Wiha _insulated_ precision screwdrivers headed my way. I need a good set of precision drivers but I had never seen insulated models before. I really like the Wera Kraftorm Micro line but these look so cool I had to pop for them.


Link? :thumbsup:


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

Sure thing Dude. I bought them from Wiha direct. _*Wiha Precision Insulated*_


----------



## RMRiggs (Feb 16, 2015)

I just got one of these 6" magnetic nut drivers to use with my impact. I got really tired of only being able to find the short ones and this allows me to use my 5/16 nut driver in harder to get to places…

http://www.amazon.com/Wiha-70470-Se...TF8&qid=1436753196&sr=1-1&keywords=Wiha+70470


----------



## 120/208 (Nov 18, 2012)

We use these and they work excellent for residential wiring.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

120/208 said:


> We use these and they work excellent for residential wiring.


What manufacturer are those dispensers?


----------



## 120/208 (Nov 18, 2012)

btharmy said:


> What manufacturer are those dispensers?


http://www.assoc-elec-prod.com


----------



## Grogan14 (Jul 16, 2009)

120/208 said:


> View attachment 59082
> 
> 
> We use these and they work excellent for residential wiring.


Grabbed a couple off of Craigs recently. They make life so much easier. Wish I had known about them years ago.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Milwaukee cordless grinder. Needed it to work on an old truck I'm restoring. Add another fuel tool to the arsenal.


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

IslandGuy said:


> Milwaukee cordless grinder. Needed it to work on an old truck I'm restoring. Add another fuel tool to the arsenal.



I bought the fuel grinder with the paddle switch, love it. The positive incremental stops for the guard are sweet.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

The one I got has the paddle switch as well. The 2 guards it came with (one 1/2 open, the other normal) and the side handle are in the bottom "parts I'll never use" drawer in a rolling tool chest and will probably never see the light of day.


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

Newest addition,











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

Wpgshocker said:


> Newest addition,
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I was looking into the rotary hammer. How do you like it? I was worried it'd be underpowered.


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

3D Electric said:


> I was looking into the rotary hammer. How do you like it? I was worried it'd be underpowered.



It specs out better than the Hilti te4 and that thing is a beast for its size. The weight and feel are damn nice. It does perform like a corded.
I would recommend it, no complaints at all.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

Wpgshocker said:


> It specs out better than the Hilti te4 and that thing is a beast for its size. The weight and feel are damn nice. It does perform like a corded.
> I would recommend it, no complaints at all.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Does it have the power to run a ground rod?


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

RMRiggs said:


> I just got one of these 6" magnetic nut drivers to use with my impact. I got really tired of only being able to find the short ones and this allows me to use my 5/16 nut driver in harder to get to places…
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Wiha-70470-Se...TF8&qid=1436753196&sr=1-1&keywords=Wiha+70470


Try these, they're color coded:

http://www.rack-a-tiers.com/products/category/Magnetic-Hex-Bits


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

Just picked up a Stiletto hammer, a new leather pouch and insulated nut drivers.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

Whats the pouch?


----------



## Ink&Brass (Nov 6, 2013)

Somewhat work related, since it's got my job box and LOTO keys on it. Mother got me it for my 25th. It's a pretty simple and nifty product, expandable up to 50 keys, I have 10 on it here complete with bottle opener. You can even get a USB stick in it.

http://getkeysmart.com/


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

tjb said:


> Whats the pouch?


The pouch was made by a guy who makes them by hand himself. He sometimes sells them on ebay.

On the other side of the pouch I have the knipex cable cutter, 2x Cobras and Pliers Wrench.

I just got the cobras and wrench and I haven't figured out how to lock the cobras. Maybe the 1000v ones don't have the feature.


----------



## Glock23gp (Mar 10, 2014)

After purchasing the 18v fuel set I thought I'd start my 12v collection. Big Orange Store had a good online sale giving extra 4.0ah batteries with purchase so I got 5 batteries with these 2 kits.
Used hackzall today on some 250 and works like a charm. 
Impact is a powerful guy too for 12v..Can't wait to put it to a serious test.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Aegis said:


> The pouch was made by a guy who makes them by hand himself. He sometimes sells them on ebay.


Got a link?


----------



## Dr. Evil (Aug 24, 2012)

Jlarson said:


> Got a link?


X2. Awesome looking work there...


----------



## Grogan14 (Jul 16, 2009)

Aegis said:


> The pouch was made by a guy who makes them by hand himself. He sometimes sells them on ebay.


I've had one in my watch list for the longest time, but I already have a really nice bag. They look mighty nice, though.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/longhorn-su...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Jlarson said:


> Got a link?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ultimate-tu...8-X10-brown-/262005106268?hash=item3d00b8a65c

Grogan beat me to it!


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

Grogan14 said:


> I've had one in my watch list for the longest time, but I already have a really nice bag. They look mighty nice, though. http://www.ebay.com/sch/longhorn-supplier/m.html?item=261981836836&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


That's the one. I already had the ideal black leather one which is smaller, I use it for bits only now lol. This one has a smaller center so I can't fit as much in it as the ideal in the center.


----------



## Dr. Evil (Aug 24, 2012)

Figures. Doesnt look like he will ship to Canada.


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

Dr. Evil said:


> Figures. Doesnt look like he will ship to Canada.[/QUOTE
> He did to me.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

Why do we have a second New Toys thread?


----------

